# New or Second hand Viv?



## cegriffy (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi 

After lots of research and about 2hours in the reptile shop we have decided to get our son a royal python as his first reptile pet. We didn't get a viv from the reptile centre at the time as we wanted to take all the information in and price everything up. 

As we will have the snake for 20+ years would it be better to buy a brand new viv so we know it will last and can be set up specifically for that animal or is second hand fine too - I'm not being snobby I promise, I happily have second hand things! 

What should we look out for if buying a second hand vivarium, anything to be wary of?

Lastly a lot of the new viv's I have seen are either 86cm wide/ 2.8 feet or 115cm wide/ 3.7feet. With a royal python would 115cm be better?

Sorry for all the questions don't want to rush into it and make a mistake - we are all very excited!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome .

After buying quite a few brand new ExoTerra vivariums when I found started I soon change to buying used/ second hadn't ones off our Equipment classifieds ... I've actually bought some stunning snakes off our Snake Classifieds that actually CAME with full setups ...heating /lighting , thermostats etc .!!! 


I'd even find a Royal from this forum and enquirer about buying it's setup as well ... they generally clean up as new in experience .

There are some great bargains to be found ... Just takes time to keep perusing the classifieds about 4 times a day


----------



## cegriffy (Jul 28, 2016)

great thank you, is it best to look at viv that's slightly under 3ft, slightly over or does it not really matter?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's the link to our Snake Classifieds , the best around by far IMHO 
Just register for FREE , then insert your postcode , click on your area and press search 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/

Link to our Equipment Classifieds .... There are some FREE vivs available as we speak but maybe not your area ..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

cegriffy said:


> great thank you, is it best to look at viv that's slightly under 3ft, slightly over or does it not really matter?



Well in my own experience of Royals , I've had many over the years ( I have 6 Royals . .... Mine have always done better ( feeding really ) in smaller vivs . I moved one if my Albinos into a bigger Viv a few years ago and she stopped eating UNTIL she was put back into her old , smaller Viv . They seem to like smaller spaces so mine are in 2' vivs with branches as they LOVE climbing in the evenings ...


----------

